# Galveston Tarpon Report 7/20



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Headed out Friday morning for tarpon out of Galveston. Turned the corner out of the jetties headed towards west beach and was greeted by SSW winds 15. Made for a bumpy ride down the isle headed into the wind in 2-3ftrs with 4 and 5 at times. Wasn't able to visually spot them so we keyed on concentrations of bait, slicks, birds, and rips in 30-50' area. Lots of pods of rain minnows but nothing under them. We drifted **** pops and a shad line. Numerous sharks, jack, and a king caught. Wind died down a bit mid day but still no luck sighting any tarpon. 

Late afternoon we worked our way back towards the jetties and setup a drift in front of Stewart Beach. While getting a shark off the back shad line we had one of our **** pop lines go off...Huge tarpon skied in the air about 30' away from the boat and throw the lure before we could get our hands on the rod and button it up. If i were to guess I'd say 180-200 range. We continued to drift for another mile hoping it wasn't a rogue. No luck. Came back around for another pass and nothing. Wind was picking up so we called it a day around 4 and headed in. 

Tough day but the sight of the tarpon crashing next to the boat helped ease the frustration. They are out there. Wind needs to shift to the SE and lay down a bit more. Good luck to you guys headed out in the next few days.....


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Good work getting out and getting one on the line. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Great report...still sounds like a fun day. Keep at 'em...

:cheers:


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Good report. Goose bumps.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Exciting stuff right there. Sure do miss Tarpon fishing.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Nice report. We saw the rain minnows Sunday and they had mackerel in them, but nothing else.


----------

